# A Starship



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

About a year ago I made this starship out of some leftover plastic tubing I found at work. I originally I banded it up with way to heavy bands, and that took the fun out of it. I allmost forgot about it, but a couple days ago it turned up again, and I figured I should give it another chance, so I banded it up with some lighter bands, now it`s much easier to control, and much more fun to shoot. Originally it was white but I sprayed it with copperspray.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That really looks good.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Look great.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that looks cool and very ergonomic


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is very clean and original looking. Looks efficient, too.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's a really cool looking starship!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Baby, now you're talking my speed!! Really nice job NW. Love the lines on her-smooth and sleek!!!! Flatband


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

It was hard work to cut out the shape with a hacksawblade and a jigsaw







, but when I heated it in the stove to about 80-90 degrees celcius to see if I could bend the forktips a bit, I realized that it turned so soft, allmost like rubber, I could probably have cut it to the shape I wanted, with a pair of scissors







....... I dont know what kind of plastic this is but the walls in the tube is 7mm thick. The handle is made of fimo, attached with a 95mm furniture screw.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool...that does look like a star ship!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice design


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very graceful and pretty. -- Tex


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Truly lovely!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is super!! Great job!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

even when your just holding the starship, it looks fast !


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

Very neat idea!

Dave


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Man that is one coolest star ship!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks like that you flatened and reinforced the front of the tube. Does that go under the handle also. That is a design I may have to play with. -- Tex


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It looks like that you flatened and reinforced the front of the tube. Does that go under the handle also. That is a design I may have to play with. -- Tex


 Hi Tex, Yes I flatened it and bent the forktips when it was hot, that was surprisingly easy. When I drilled hole for the handle I felt there was a weak point, so I reinforced it with some flat steel using the handle itself and 4 screws.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

A simple elegant design like yours, is always best...A very efficient use of materials...simplicity in design is the mark of a master craftsman...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks fun!


----------

